# Ranger, soon to be coming home. T - 14 days



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been without a GSD for 2 + months now and I dont like it. Im so ready for him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He is adorable. Ranger and you will have a great life!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you so mush!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He is beautiful! Do you have any goals for him? Obedience? Rally? Just a fun companion?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Deb said:


> He is beautiful! Do you have any goals for him? Obedience? Rally? Just a fun companion?


Actually, I had good luck with my other Shepherd. I worked with him every day on leash training and basic commands such as stay-come, down, sit, heel and shake. The protection came naturally and I could call him down if he was tore up at a noise in the middle of the night, the UPS guy or a coyote. I would even take him to the rifle range and he would obediently sit in my truck while I burned up ammo. It seemed that everything transfered into a well behaved dog. But most of all a friend.

So I guess I would like to go with what I know and just invest myself and time. I've thought about professional training but as of now I don't think so. I'm just ready for a new friend.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Shooter said:


> I'm just ready for a new friend.


That's one of the best reasons to get a dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

shooter , hi , just one thing , don't let the dog get too heavy .

wondering how you will be feeding your dog?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Ranger sure is adorable!! The hard part is the waiting and I can see you've started the countdown. :laugh2: Enjoy your new pup!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> shooter , hi , just one thing , don't let the dog get too heavy .
> 
> wondering how you will be feeding your dog?


Thanks for asking. I'm planning on dry with beef/chicken a few times a week. I will have to see if he is getting enough burned off from exersize before I cut back on food. I've always fed twice a day but I think he is going to be a big boy so I will be going through a learning curve.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

kelbonc said:


> Ranger sure is adorable!! The hard part is the waiting and I can see you've started the countdown. :laugh2: Enjoy your new pup!!


Thank you! This time without has been good for me though. That is story I have to tell myself anyway.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

The breeder sent me his picture and video yesterday, December 7. Its now T-11 days!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Well it is T-8 days. I put heat in Mr Ranger's hause today. 






I accidentally reffered to Mr Ranger as Mr Scout once in the video.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!I'm assuming he won't be able to access the electric cord to chew.Ranger is going to be a well loved happy boy!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Nice!I'm assuming he won't be able to access the electric cord to chew.Ranger is going to be a well loved happy boy!


Yes, I tend to be on the paranoid side anyway. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Shooter said:


> Actually, I had good luck with my other Shepherd. I worked with him every day on leash training and basic commands such as stay-come, down, sit, heel and shake. The protection came naturally and I could call him down if he was tore up at a noise in the middle of the night, the UPS guy or a coyote. I would even take him to the rifle range and he would obediently sit in my truck while I burned up ammo. It seemed that everything transfered into a well behaved dog. But most of all a friend.
> 
> So I guess I would like to go with what I know and just invest myself and time. I've thought about professional training but as of now I don't think so. I'm just ready for a new friend.


I love this video for new puppy owners. Imprints the pup and builds a bond as well.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Julian G said:


> I love this video for new puppy owners. Imprints the pup and builds a bond as well.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h-zS1LExOg


Thank you Julian G!! I downloaded that and putting it in my Dog documentary folder for my tv viewing. I have been trying to find training/GSD videos and was suprised that there aren't any more than there are online. 

I do know the bonding is important. It seemed like it was the glue that held everything together with Scout.

Oh funny bonding is the glue...


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Shooter said:


> Thank you Julian G!! I downloaded that and putting it in my Dog documentary folder for my tv viewing. I have been trying to find training/GSD videos and was suprised that there aren't any more than there are online.
> 
> I do know the bonding is important. It seemed like it was the glue that held everything together with Scout.
> 
> Oh funny bonding is the glue...


My pleasure. I'm going to include another great training series. I believe it's a 15 part series and it goes through all the basic teachings with a very light-hearted approach. When I first discovered him it was pretty eye-opening because he makes it so fun and so easy. You can do a new one every day or every other day. I find that many trainers are way too serious and this puts stress on the dog and the owner. This guy breeds and trains malinois so he definitely knows what he's doing. Here is part 1, you can find the rest on his channel. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Julian G said:


> My pleasure. I'm going to include another great training series. I believe it's a 15 part series and it goes through all the basic teachings with a very light-hearted approach. When I first discovered him it was pretty eye-opening because he makes it so fun and so easy. You can do a new one every day or every other day. I find that many trainers are way too serious and this puts stress on the dog and the owner. This guy breeds and trains malinois so he definitely knows what he's doing. Here is part 1, you can find the rest on his channel. Wish you the best of luck.
> ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEZx2X46L7s


Thanks brother! I have subscribed and in the wee hours when my Gigabyte allowance is freed up I will download the whole thing.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I couldn't control myself. I had to see him today. 

The breeder told me she was going to have to get him his 3rd shot on Friday morning. Looks like Ranger is coming home has changed to T-5 days. Yay!!

Excited


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Well that is great news!! Two days less to wait. I sure hope the next 5 pass quickly for you. The breeder took a great photo of Ranger. He sure is a beautiful pup!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

kelbonc said:


> Well that is great news!! Two days less to wait. I sure hope the next 5 pass quickly for you. The breeder took a great photo of Ranger. He sure is a beautiful pup!!


I just found out tonight that she grew up in Eastern (French) Canada. I just saw that is where you are from. Thought it was unusual that she ended up in Alabama.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ranger came home this morning. He seems to be bonding quite quickly for 12 weeks.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Look at those ears already!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks good! Congrats!


----------



## lucygoosy (Dec 6, 2016)

Good looking pup! Congratulations. Hope you have many great years together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww!! Ranger is absolutely adorable!! :wub: Congrats and enjoy!! :smile2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks everybody! I love this forum. I just didnt know how I was going to do after Scout. I think he is what I needed. I have just enjoyed having him to take care of. So glad to have a GERMAN SHEPHERD in my life again.






He has discovered cats on the other side of the sliding glass door


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

A few 1st day brags, Im sorry but this is great. 
#1He let me know every time he needed to go outside.
#2 Every step I made he made with me.
#3 Last night I worked graveyard so he stayed in the kennel. He used the shavings box everytime!
(That will make life so easy onkeeping kennel clean.


Pic of shavings box before Ranger came home -- no shavings till he came home


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lucygoosy said:


> Good looking pup! Congratulations. Hope you have many great years together.


Thanks so much. Thats what I want


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Don't know you, don't know this puppy, but I have been waiting anxiously [tap...tap...tap] for him to arrive. I am SO happy for the two of you; many congratulations!! Please post pictures of your journey together. May it be long and fabulous. 



Aly & Rabble Rousing Rachel


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

WElcome home Ranger. Sounds like you two are doing great. So happy for you. Ranger is adorable.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great looking pup! Looks like he's adjusting to his new home nicely!


----------



## MissChloe (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so happy for you. Welcome home, Ranger! I love how his ears are. He sounds like one smart pup.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome home Ranger!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Two other things for day 2
#1. I worked graveyard shift last night so I had to get some sleep today. Thought I would crate test this boy. I blacked out the room and put him in his crate with some toys. I layed down to get some sleep. Not a peep out of him till I got up. YES!!

#2. Land Shark warning!!! Oh Snap!!

Everything is a trade off so I think that I can work with that


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr Ranger and me went up on the mountain for a walk early this morning. He had way to much energy so this morning. He needed this.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Hiking in the woods is an excellent way to bond with a dog. 

Good to see him off leash right from the start. IMO that sidesteps a lot of problem behaviors down the road.

It looks like he is going to have a really good life with you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like Ranger loved his mountain walk. I really like his kennel.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Looks like Ranger loved his mountain walk. I really like his kennel.


He did, a tired GSD is a well behaved GSD. 

Thanks for the compliment on the kennel. It's a life-saver or house-saver for when I'm at work.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

This makes my heart SO happy for you!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

lalabug said:


> This makes my heart SO happy for you!!


You know lalabug, folks like you make this forum great. What makes that amazing to me is that you are a Cajun to boot!! (JK ... We lived in NO when I was little)


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Just two buds on a road trip... LOL! Really like the way Ranger "checks in" and stays close. I think it's a great sign of things to come.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Aly said:


> Just two buds on a road trip... LOL! Really like the way Ranger "checks in" and stays close. I think it's a great sign of things to come.


I noticed that to. When I would first take him out to pee I would kinda walk off and leave him. Then he would follow. It's the advise I would try to give my daughters on how to treat men. (Treat men like dogs) Walk off and they will follow you. Chase men and they think its a game and will run from you.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hiking in the woods is an excellent way to bond with a dog.
> 
> Good to see him off leash right from the start. IMO that sidesteps a lot of problem behaviors down the road.
> 
> It looks like he is going to have a really good life with you.


Off leash is so beneficial, but living in the city makes it such a challenge. Any suggestions?
I have parks around but they are usually filled with other dogs.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

@Shooter I am so happy for you. You guys look like best buds already. Keep us updated.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a wonderful off leash walk!! Lucky pup!! I loved the way he kept checking in with you. Great bonding time.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Off leash is so beneficial, but living in the city makes it such a challenge. Any suggestions?
> I have parks around but they are usually filled with other dogs.


Julian G, my previous GSD I had me and him lived 200 miles from the house so nothing I knew of we could use. BUT there was bean fields pretty close and we walked those bean fields every day for a year. We averaged 3 miles every day. 

You maybe able to find some fields right outside town


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

Shooter said:


> I have been without a GSD for 2 + months now and I dont like it. Im so ready for him.


A very handsome Pup -- enjoy!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Julian G said:


> Off leash is so beneficial, but living in the city makes it such a challenge. Any suggestions?
> I have parks around but they are usually filled with other dogs.


I live in the city too and agree that traveling to a feasible location is not always an option. Most people work, have a home and a family, and all these things limit free time.

I find this abhorrance of puppies meeting other dogs is over rated. There is another thread going about encountering dogs off leash in parks you might want to look at for ideas.

The basic advice I give is it is okay to go to parks where there are other dogs, just remove your dog when treats, toys and dog fighting breeds show up (and I don't care how friendly they may seem). 

Personally, I think it might be wise to add to this list leashed dogs. These are the dogs most likely to be reactive due to being leashed and other factors and usually are not in a position to practice appropriate doggy social signals and skills which could be problematic. More often than not, IME, I have found when encountering a leashed dog, it is more common for the owner to be a problem vs the dog. Also, I have seen it advocated too many times on this forum for people with leashed dogs to leap in front of their dogs to ward off an approaching, non threatening dog. IMO, this can create an unfavorable experience for a puppy and possibly make an adult dog feel threatened, another reason to avoid leashed dogs.

You would be surprised if you keep your eyes open and think creatively, that there are a lot more places to take your dogs for off leash exercise than parks. I am not a fan of exercising a dog on pavement but behind strip malls can be a good option. Frequently, those areas abut against small areas of greenery or woods which are ideal alternatives and can be found close by. Somebody once made the suggestion of frequenting industrial parks, especially on weekends. The ones near me have plenty of open fields far more than ample for a dog to exercise. You will probably find less dogs in those areas as well.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Ranger is adorable, Shooter! Love those ears! You guys are going to have so much fun together!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pup Shooter. Looks like you are both getting along good already.

You have a great place for your puppy. Off leash walks are the best.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow You got your pup:smile2: Such a handsome pup so exciting. Great kennel! This is the second time we got a winter pup it just worked out that way. Looks like you guys are bonding and enjoying each other. Congratulations on the many adventures together:doggieplayball:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I am really starting to enjoy this pups personality. He is a pleasure.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Perfect, a little training and lot of love and affection and let a pup be a pup! Very nice Shooter! Congrats!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> ...This is the second time we got a winter pup it just worked out that way. ....


Yes Jenny, winter is not my prefrence but.... I had to get a pup off this litter so I guess if you get the pup you are supposed to have then it's worth the trade off.


Thanks for the positive words!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got my Ranger fix. Thanks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ranger just sit on the floor!! Yeah baby, thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Shooter, he is just too cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done! Can I suggest you keep your voice a little higher (if possible) and incorporate a few pets and he'll enjoy the excitement. You're doing great with him already! Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful!He's such a happy little guy!And it's obvious you're both enjoying each other


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing like watching a puppy play in the leaves, in the snow and all that good stuff. It is an absolute joy to watch them experience and enjoy life. 

I love his ears :smile2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry guys. Y'all are just going to have to tolerate me for a little while. I have a few off days and the pup I've been waiting on for months. As of now the only thing I see slowing me down is full time employment.

Stills of Mr Ranger


----------



## Alpha01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ranger is adorable, keep those videos coming.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

They grow and change so quickly. You will be glad to have lots of photos and videos to look back on. He's a great pup and so cute!! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Shooter said:


> You know lalabug, folks like you make this forum great. What makes that amazing to me is that you are a Cajun to boot!! (JK ... We lived in NO when I was little)


Well thank you so much for saying that! Kindred spirits we are!! And next door neighbors, too.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Shooter said:


> I have a few off days and the pup I've been waiting on for months. As of now the only thing I see slowing me down is full time employment.


LOL this is what will be slowing me down when the Ghost girl FINALLY gets here this weekend... I have a feeling I may be spending every single lunchbreak I have rushing home to play even for a few minutes for the next few months!! :doggieplayball:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Another Ranger fix. Shooter I'm living vicariously through you, Ranger is so cute plus watching him experience the new world is great. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you both are headed to having a best friend relationship.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

No promises but this is the last video I will post here today.... I have lost my freakin mind over this GSD!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a good looking pup you've got yourself. Congrats.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

There he was just walking

Littleboy with a big trot


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Shooter said:


> There he was just walking
> 
> Littleboy with a big trot
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riAqhkHJmow


The ears are the best part!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Hold your horses, you mean this thread has puppy pictures and video and nobody told me? Man, I have some viewing to do! 


Congratulations, he looks precious


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a cool pup! Bravo!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Had to stop by for my "Ranger fix." Yup, he's still adorable and the two of you are just charming together.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas folks!! I hope y'all have a great day. Here are a few pictures of Mr Ranger this morning.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Shooter and Ranger! Great pics. He is a great looking pup! Be safe!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas Morning Walk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Shooter said:


> Merry Christmas Morning Walk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z3WU2ppMVI


LOL! I have a puppy and your puppy is still giving me puppy fever! 

What is the weather like where you are at?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

@Shooter you are doing a great job with bonding with Ranger. Here is a fantastic explanation of teaching the recall command. It is the most important command a dog must learn.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> LOL! I have a puppy and your puppy is still giving me puppy fever!
> 
> What is the weather like where you are at?



T shirt weather today but it feels like rain is coming in.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Julian G said:


> @Shooter you are doing a great job with bonding with Ranger. Here is a fantastic explanation of teaching the recall command. It is the most important command a dog must learn.


Thanks Julian G for the compliments. I will watch the video and take it to heart.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Okay this is the last one for today... I'm sure eyes are rolling now but I lack self control.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranger I'm amazed at how much you've grown. Shooter you and Ranger are doing great. Love seeing you work w/ him.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ranger I'm amazed at how much you've grown. Shooter you and Ranger are doing great. Love seeing you work w/ him.


Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas Shooter and Ranger!! ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Shooter said:


> Okay this is the last one for today... I'm sure eyes are rolling now but I lack self control.


I doubt you could post too many videos or pictures with this crowd. 

What a great looking pup he is!

I look forward to seeing him grow up!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Beautiful pup!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like you both are doing very well!!! Ranger is growing so fast!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is a short video from today. (12-27-16)

Thanks guys


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's doing great! Gotta watch those strange dogs in a mirror!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Deb said:


> He's doing great! Gotta watch those strange dogs in a mirror!


Thanks Deb, I have that same feeling looking in the mirror all the time as I get older.... Ha!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

A few close ups in the woods today.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I missed yesterday's Ranger fix so your posts are great .


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I missed yesterday's Ranger fix so your posts are great .


Thank you so mush @Daisy&Lucky's Mom ..... I'm wondering how long before the administrators are going to say "Okay, shut it down Shooter you're driving us nuts!" :surprise:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Thank you so mush @Daisy&Lucky's Mom ..... I'm wondering how long before the administrators are going to say "Okay, shut it down Shooter you're driving us nuts!" :surprise:


You have no worry on that score. Everybody enjoys your posts and the training your doing.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Man that's a beautiful pup!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> Man that's a beautiful pup!


Thanks brother!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I loved the way twitter layed the pictures out. Screen shots off my last video


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice! Ranger looks to be completely focused on you!

Really the sky's the limit with shepherds-they learn quickly and can be taught so many things...they are pretty amazing.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Daddy, ummm, I don't know why but this thing.......


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Nothing makes my heart smile like watching a dog/puppy with its person. You two are just terrific together. Thanks for sharing and Happy New Year!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ranger Aint Skeered of no Gunfire!! His first exposure to gunfire.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## TURBO GSD (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulations! What a cute puppy! Very nice work on the kennel. Wish you the best!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Shooter said:


> Ranger Aint Skeered of no Gunfire!! His first exposure to gunfire.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS5uZeEtGck


Outstanding!! That's exactly what I'am talking about! I really enjoyed your videos with Mr. Ranger. Cheers!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ranger is a sturdy solid pup. He wasn't fazed by the gunshots. Way to go Ranger.


----------

